# 4/23 adventure



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Headed out to the pier around 9am with my buddy from mobile. It was blowing harder than all get out. I told my buddy to wear some warm clothes because I knew it has been pretty chilly but he forgot his jacket and wore shorts. This of course was not very fun for him luckily I had a jacket in the car so he was good to go.
For the first few hours we were catching a pompano about every 30 minutes. We saw multiple stud kings drag down the pier, they were doing awesome at the end by the looks of things, but we stuck to our goal and stayed with the pompano. 
Luckily after being beaten up by the Wind for several hours the pomps turned on.
We ended up having an epic day! We saw very few Spanish, mainly pomps and King, and a few cobia.
It was a great day!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Good job on a pile of pomps !!!


----------



## orion3 (Dec 20, 2008)

Looks like a great dinner!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dang! Slayed 'em! Nicely done man.


----------



## sabinelakehustler (Apr 24, 2013)

very nice!! What did they bite?? I wish i knew all the local techniques!! I be lucky if i catch 1. hehehe


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Y'all sure piled 'em up, nice!!:yes:


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

sabinelakehustler said:


> very nice!! What did they bite?? I wish i knew all the local techniques!! I be lucky if i catch 1. hehehe


We used sand fleas carolina rigs while it was blowing 20+, then we switched over to pomp jigs, tipped with sand fleas. Its all about timing. We started pretty slow then they fired off. Prob caught 15 in a hour during a strech. LOVED IT

Thanks for the comments!
Dinner was served last night for sure


----------

